# ارجو المساعدة في اختيار افضل جامعة تعني بهندسة الاتصالات في السودان



## mazin saif (19 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوتي الاعضاء اريد مساعدتكم لي في تحديد افضل جامعة تعني بهندسة الاتصالات في السودان سواء كانت هذه الجامعة اهلية او حكومية
الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## المهندس صديق (21 نوفمبر 2011)

والله يا اخ مازن شوف بصراحه اذا داير الجامعات الاهليه الكويسه عندك الجامعات الاتيه جامعه العلوم والتقانه وكليه المشرق واكاديميه العلوم الهندسيه ديل بصراحه جامعات متميزه ورسومها طبعا يعني 4500ج -7000ج
وعندك طبعا الكليه الاشهر كمبيوترمان (جامعه المستقبل حاليا )لكن طبعا غاليه شويه وطبها ما تنسي جامعه العلوم الطبيه والتكنولوجيا (مامون حميده)وهي الاغلي في السودان والقسم ذاته جديد اما الجامعات الحكوميه فعندك الجامعات الاتيه جامعه الخرطوم (الاشهر وام الجامعات السودانيه طبعا )وهي الافضل طبعا وبعدها جامعه السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا (وهو طبعا معهد الهندسه السوداني الاول متخصص في الهندسه )وجامعه الجزيره والنيلين وامدرمان الاسلاميه وطبعا كثيره الجامعات الحكوميه (25جامعه حكوميه )لكن المذكورات هي الاقدم والاشهر في الحكومي وممكن تفتش في المواقع الاكترونيه تبعهم وان شاء الله تلقي الجامعه الي تناسب ميولك واهتماماتك


----------

